# star wars empire at war gold pack disk wont run



## guitargeek25433

alright so I bought the star wars empire at war gold edition game pack with forces of corruption and everytime I put it in my disk drive to try and install the game my disk drive isn't recognizing that the disk is in the drive so how can I install the game if the drive wont recognize the disk. PLEASE HELP ME!
And my system has more than what is needed to install it.


----------



## McNinja

whats is your disk drive?


----------



## guitargeek25433

it is a cd/dvd reader writer, so is there a way that I can install it using the run feature?


----------



## guitargeek25433

it is a cd/dvd reader writer


----------



## koala

Does your computer have problems reading any other discs?

Can you see the contents of the Start Wars disc in Windows Explorer?

Does it work on any other computers?

Check the back of the Star Wars package or in the manual to see if the disc is single or dual layer.

If your CD/DVD drive only supports single layer (4GB), then it won't read a dual layer disc (8GB).


----------



## guitargeek25433

see this is the part thats funny, a while ago it worked just fine before. and it works on my dads desktop that has xp and yeah my disk drive is havin trouble reading some other disks, and no you can't see the contens of the star wars disk in the explorer, but before it would. dang it! it just doesnt make much sense


----------



## McNinja

maybe an update to the firmware is in order

name and brand of the DVD drive

go into Device manager and look under DVD/Cd drives
post what it says there


----------



## koala

Try a lens cleaner. If it still has trouble reading some discs after cleaning it, try replacing the drive. It's only about $25 for a good quality, high speed CD/DVD burner.


----------



## guitargeek25433

ok just give me second and I'll post it, by the way thanks a bunch for the help I really need it and appreciate it.


----------



## guitargeek25433

ok its HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA- T2ON ATA DEVICE, and it is manufactured by standard cd-rom drives


----------



## eawgamer1

ya i have the same problem only one thing: it ALWAYS works on my dad's user, but not on my mom's or mine!!! About two months ago it worked on all the users though. :upset:


----------

